# Lunkerhunt plastics



## kapt ken (Jul 30, 2010)

Anybody ever try these for jigging walleyes? They look like they'll work but are pricey.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

I used both of those colors last year and they worked well.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kapt ken (Jul 30, 2010)

Did you buy them some place by Detroit and where? I bought those in Wisconsin on saturday and should have bought a few more packs.


----------



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)

I have seen them both in Wal-Mart and Dicks Sporting Goods. They look good but I ain't convinced in dropping that much cash on them.


----------



## kapt ken (Jul 30, 2010)

retiredsailor said:


> I have seen them both in Wal-Mart and Dicks Sporting Goods. They look good but I ain't convinced in dropping that much cash on them.


I hear you, but I gave in- $7.50 per pouch/5 in each pouch.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

kapt ken said:


> Did you buy them some place by Detroit and where? I bought those in Wisconsin on saturday and should have bought a few more packs.


I bought them at lumber jack in Marysville.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kapt ken (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks tubejig!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mwagner0071 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have used the Lunkerhunt Bento minnow before for drop shotting perch with great results. They are pricey but hold up very well.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Kapt, I stopped in there today and just passing by it looked like they had about 8 to 10 colors. 

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kapt ken (Jul 30, 2010)

Just an update on the sassy shad color from 4/12. Our first 7 fish came on this color then it went dead. Nice bait and I will be restocking in various colors.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbrickne (Feb 25, 2013)

tubejig said:


> I bought them at lumber jack in Marysville.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app




Tough to buy anything at Lumber Jack anymore. Damn near $30 to have a 20 gal propane tank refilled!


----------



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)

sBRICKNE, check with Jones Equipment, I usually get my 20 lbrs filled for about $18 Unless there has been a secret Price Hike


----------



## northshoremb (Apr 3, 2015)

They are good for dropshot but I find no good for jigs. Reason is when you thread them on the jig and try and go over the shank/keeper the eyes pop off and hard to get on due to inside mesh. You end up really wrecking them IMHO

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

I've seen them at Dunham's


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

retiredsailor said:


> sBRICKNE, check with Jones Equipment, I usually get my 20 lbrs filled for about $18 Unless there has been a secret Price Hike


Wow! they are ripping you guys off. I pay $12 to have the 20 LB tank filled.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Have had very good luck with them. Like northshore mentioned the eyes will pop off if you don't remove the shank on the jig first. When I use them I have a few jigs without shanks that I'll use. 
Haven't found any with the split tail, seems like they all switched to paddle tail and those don't seem to produce as well. Will buy more when I see the split tail. They seem to hold up pretty well to catching fish


----------

